# Phone app - SW install scare



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Does anyone else freak out just a little when you open your app getting ready to install SW? You open the app, you get the first screen and after looking for a second you reach up to hit the "Install" and just as you touch it the screen it updates because the car is in range in the garage and the "Come to Me" button pops. It has happened more than once. This is some poor UI design they should tweak.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Well, it *should* detect the walls all around it (assuming garage door is closed) and not attempt to move. But someone should test that.

Maybe replace the garage with tall cardboard boxes first?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I turned off Standby so the Come to Me button is gone. Seemed like it wasn't worth the "phantom drain" since I did not like the idea of Smart Summon doing its thing without me seeing the path it was going to take.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Guess I'm glad I don't have summon any more.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I turned off Standby so the Come to Me button is gone. Seemed like it wasn't worth the "phantom drain" since I did not like the idea of Smart Summon doing its thing without me seeing the path it was going to take.


Oh no...I leave Standby on.

Dreaming of the update where my car can come up the stairs and park itself in the bedroom so I can watch Netflix.


----------

